# Tired of Competing with Unqualified Subcontractors



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Milk 4.20$ a gallon. They must tack on a lot for shipping cause it goes on sale around here for 2$ a g.


----------



## jazzman930 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey SMEAGO... don`t lose track of the big picture !!! Open your eyes and see the possibilty of your and our future, being sold away by elitest bankers and our own government. ... and yes it`s $4.20 per gallon = TAX TAX TAX TAX TAX TAX TAX TAX


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't mind being taxed if you get something back. Half our schools are being shut in the next 2 years because of massive tax cuts that have to be found. The first place they take it from is education as it's not seen as important!  What i hate is how many lazy F***s i know over here who wont work and sit back and get a free house, free food and free health care and then drive around in a car nicer than mine. 
It seems supporting these people is more important than my future sons education and the future of the US as a whole is going to need this education!
I know far to many people who sit back and have the easy life and as long as they get their 6 pack a night and bag of weed they are set for life. 
Yeah the US is to blame for letting in Mexicans but who would have fitted our windows the other day? They are on $12.50 an hour to fit windows! not a skilled trade in my eyes by any means. If the guy cant find US people to do the same thing for the same money then who is left? It's the same exact reason that the UK is full of polish people.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

BCConstruction said:


> Yeah the US is to blame for letting in Mexicans but who would have fitted our windows the other day? They are on $12.50 an hour to fit windows! not a skilled trade in my eyes by any means. If the guy cant find US people to do the same thing for the same money then who is left? It's the same exact reason that the UK is full of polish people.


The problem is that the customer isn't paying enough or the boss wants to make too much profit.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

In a nutshell we are living in an era that has abused the wealth and hard work our fathers have built. In my life as a teen it was said that if you worked a trade or with your hands you will always have a job.........That was true when the public had money to spend. That has been evaporating for years as false credit was spent and most of our industrial jobs left the country. We all cant be lawyers, doctors and engineers. Now people dont have the money to give us and have plenty of time. The internet provides unlimited resources to guide them through any trade work.
This poll offers no real expression. The EPA's "RRP" is the logic the government is using to harness a loose regulation const. This is bad and not the answer. In my eyes it should be protested by the people who have a voice like NARI-NAHB. Instead i think associations with greater resoucres push things like this too seperate themselves from small guys. I dont have answer either, thats another thread. If the general public had reasonble paying jobs they would be spending it with us, they dont.

As for low balling-----I have been seeing competition bidding below cost to get jobs then either screw subs or use them as a float or change order jobs after thier foot is in the door. Some use the logic that they will make good on some debt with subs when things pick up, screw people now and appear busy in neighborhoods. This kind of unsavory business is so unfathomable its impossible to explain to clients when thier are large money differences.
Anyone with morals cant do this.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

MJW said:


> The problem is that the customer isn't paying enough or the boss wants to make too much profit.


 That dont change the fact that it could be US people doing that work for $12.50 an hour instead of mexicans. Thats almost $5 an hour above min wage for doing a job a monkey could do.


----------



## jazzman930 (Feb 10, 2010)

Let me tell you all something you may not be aware of... 100% 
and I MEAN ONE HUNDRED PERCENT of your, mine, and our federal tax dollars goes to pay the ( INTREST) on the national debt !!! OK? 

Our national debt is not the $13 Trillion dollars the Government tells us it is...... The real national debt including medicare, medicade, and social security obligations is ... are you ready? $78 TRILLION !!! If you actually think this United States Government is working for YOU, and taking care of YOU... Then your mentally ill ! They are blatentlly ****ing the people of the United States, and lying about it every day. WAKE UP !!!


----------



## jazzman930 (Feb 10, 2010)

OK... here is how it works in reality. The Federal Reserve prints our money. OK, the Federal Reserve (is not) part of the federal government... The federal reserve is a PRIVATELY OWNED and HELD banking system, and lends the United States Government (our own) money at intrest. 
Take a look at a dollar, or a $20. a $50. or any bill in your pocket right now. What does is say at the top??? OK, Federal Reserve Note. 

So when we need money for schools, roads, the OBAMA influx ... thats where we get it. The (fed) prints it up with nothing backing it but the faith and trust of the American people, and the amount of cash in circulation... They print it and lend it to the Government and it has to be paid back with intrest. Thats the funny part. OK, the federal Reserve Banks are not taxed, regulated, audited, or held by any rules or regulations by our government at all, period... the end !!! They are the richest bankers that nobody has ever heard of, and we sit by and watch it happen with no knowledge at all... They control our country, and our currency... our vote means nothing! Wake up and get knowledge... Go to youtube, and watch ZEITGEIST (the movie) parts 1-2-3-4-5 the federal reserve... then you will understand what is really the truth and reality of 2010


----------



## roomrenovators (Sep 20, 2007)

jaros bros. said:


> Since I moved to the South a year ago, I too have noticed the complete disregard for craftsmanship. Near the Houston area the 150k houses are identical to the 5 million dollar houses, the only difference being a nicer location and more square footage. I'm not sure if it is because the South is hooked on illegal labor or whether it is the cheapest bid wins mentality.
> 
> I think we just have to distinguish our work from theirs. There will always be some that are willing to pay for quality work and materials. Unfortunately, as of lately in this economy, it seems more and more people want the appearance of wine on a beer budget.



Being from NY I see this myself here in Charlotte. It is up to us to change the customers view by comparing their home to things they really care about like theyre Golf clubs or mercedes


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

BCConstruction said:


> That dont change the fact that it could be US people doing that work for $12.50 an hour instead of mexicans. Thats almost $5 an hour above min wage for doing a job a monkey could do.


Well a legal worker would bring home about $9 of that $12.50 if he was lucky, the illegal (assumption) brings home the $12.50 because the employer skips all the legal benefits of a full time worker.

What you are really saying is that you and others are above this work level, and the work should be left to the hispanics. Not everyone is cut out to do whatever it is you think you do so well. There are plenty of american workers who could take their position, they just think too highly of themselves for the time being. Those usually end up with factory jobs or gas station jobs making the same or less. How is that "above" anyone making $12.50 an hour setting windows???

The fact is, employers hire illegals because they save money. Then if you hire that employer for yourself, you are just getting cheap labor. I wouldn't feel good about that, even if it's a simple job like buttering my bread for lunch.


----------



## jazzman930 (Feb 10, 2010)

If your a contractor, and your paying your carpenters $12.50 hr... then your an ******* and should be shot !!! I`m glad not to be hiring you for anything...


----------



## jazzman930 (Feb 10, 2010)

If you think your going to get a (REAL) carpenter to work for you and get paid $12.50 per hr, you are the joke of the year... I was making $23.00 hr in 1983 This is 2010. What a complete ******* this guy is... WOW !!!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

MJW said:


> Well a legal worker would bring home about $9 of that $12.50 if he was lucky, the illegal (assumption) brings home the $12.50 because the employer skips all the legal benefits of a full time worker.
> 
> What you are really saying is that you and others are above this work level, and the work should be left to the hispanics. Not everyone is cut out to do whatever it is you think you do so well. There are plenty of american workers who could take their position, they just think too highly of themselves for the time being. Those usually end up with factory jobs or gas station jobs making the same or less. How is that "above" anyone making $12.50 an hour setting windows???
> 
> The fact is, employers hire illegals because they save money. Then if you hire that employer for yourself, you are just getting cheap labor. I wouldn't feel good about that, even if it's a simple job like buttering my bread for lunch.


Who said anything about them being illegal! The guy who owns the window fitting business is great Friends with my mate who is a property developer and these same guys do all his houses he builds a year. They turn up every day, Don't smell of beer and weed, Don't have cigarette break every 20 Min's, Put a hard days work in, Don't moan and complain about everything and they don't ask what time are we finishing today even before they start work and it's the reason they are employed instead of US people. They are paid the going rate and if a US person cant work at the same pace and for the same money then what should the guy do? Hire the US guys because they are from the US! 99% of the contractors on here work their asses off and work as hard or harder than the Mexicans. But the problem is we are in the minority. By a massive amount.


----------

